# Best Wild Game Steaks



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a great coating for pan-fried wild game steaks. Very similar to chicken-fried steak. The key ingredient is potato flakes.

Easy to make:









Best Cracker Breading

Breading Ingredients:
2 rolls - saltine crackers
6 tbsp - flour
6 tbsp - potato flakes
1 tbsp - seasoned salt
1 tsp - black pepper

Breading Instructions:
Place crackers in a 1-gallon ziplock bag, 1 roll at a time, and crush with a rolling pin
In a medium bowl mix all ingredients

Meat Ingredients:
2 lbs - wild game steaks
1 cup - milk
2 - eggs
1/3 rd cup - oil

Cooking Instructions:
Tenderize meat
In a small bowl soak meat in milk for 8 hours
Remove meat from milk
Whisk 2 eggs in the milk
Place meat in milk/egg mixture
Spread breading mix out on a dinner plate
Coat meat with breading mix 
Fry in oil over medium high heat until golden brown

Serve with instant mashed potatoes, of course.

You can get hurt eating this! Here's antelope chops:


----------

